# Thunderbird+Proxy



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2006)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob ich mit Thunderbird auch hinter einem Proxy meine Emails abrufen kann und wenn ja wo das einstellen muß?

Gruß


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Es kommt drauf an ob der Proxy Traffic auf dem Port zuläßt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2006)

Äh wie meinst du das genau? Und könntest du mir vielleicht erklären wo ich den Proxy inm Thunderbird einzustellen habe?

Gruß


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Der Proxy dient dazu deine Anfrage ins Netz weiterzugeben (grob gesagt). Jedoch kann es sein das die Ports 110 (für pop3) und 25 (für smtp) gesperrt sind. D.h. du kannst dann mit Thunderbird nicht arbeiten.

Wo du den Proxy in Thunderbird einstellst kann ich dir nich sagen. Aber nen Blick in Hilfe von dem Prog sollte dir in der Frage weiter helfen. Aber ich denke es wird unter Options sein wie immer.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2006)

Die meisten Proxy-Server sind nur fuer Web-Zugriff zustaendig und haben nichts mit eMail am Hut. Es duerfte zwar auch SMTP- und POP3/IMAP-Proxies geben, aber die sind wohl weniger die Regel.


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Wenn ich dir alles über nen Transparenten Proxy schleife kannst du nur genau das machen was ich (der Betreiber) will. Und ich denke er will von seiner arbeit aus auf seine mails zugreifen.

Wenns der Proxy durchläßt dann wird er wahrscheinlich probs mit der firewall bekommen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2006)

Hi,
erst mal Danke für eure Antworten! Also bei mir ist das so das ich in einem Studentenwohnheim wohne und wir hier nur ein begrentztes Transferfolumen haben, es gibt aber die Möglichkeit wenn dieses erschöpft ist über den TU Proxy ins INet zu gehen. Und um mich nicht immer auf dem Webinterface meines Providers einloggen zu müßen wäre es halt super wenn das gehen würde, was aber anscheinend nach der Antwort von Dennis nicht so ist.

Gruß


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Am einfachsten du versuchst es einfach mal  Trag den Proxy in Thunderbird ein und schau ob du zu deinem Mailaccount connecten kannst.

Mfg Andre


----------

